# Dryer Vent Problems



## TravisT (Jul 7, 2011)

First post here.  I'm pretty well rounded in skills, but I'm at a loss on this one.  

Since we have moved into the house, we have had problems with our dryer not drying our clothes completely.  We have had this problem with two different dryers, so I don't think it's a dryer problem at all.  The dryer vent is run through the slab of the house, and is about 8' long with multiple 90 degree bends in it.  The master bedroom closet is between the laundry room and the exterior wall of the house where the dryer vents.

I believe the problem is the restriction in the dryer vent.  I have cleaned the lint out of the PVC pipe run through the slab, and it seemed to help but was a very temporary solution.  The garage is adjacent to the laundry room, but I don't want to vent into the garage because of the lint that will be vented into the garage.

Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?  I can't come up with anything.  Thanks,

Travis


----------



## nealtw (Jul 7, 2011)

The garage is not a good idea as this vent could allow auto off gasses into the house when the dryer is not running. When calculting the length of the run I think the pros. add four or five feet for each 90 degree bend. Can you go up or across the garage and out.


----------



## TravisT (Jul 8, 2011)

I can, but not sure it would cut out too much of the length.  Right now, the outlet is about 1 ft off the ground, does a 90 degree bend down goes about 1.5 ft down, another 90 degree bend, then goes about 8 feet or so.  Another 90 shooting up then another 90 bringing it parallel to the ground.  Finally, there's the standard outlet with the flapper that vents outside.

So the way I see it is that I have about 30 ft or so of vent between the dryer and outside, given each 90 adds about 5 ft of restriction.  If I went up the wall and through the attic outside, I could possibly reduce that to about 20 feet using the same 5 ft/90 degree bend.  Does anyone think it would be worth the trouble of doing that?  Worse case, I could remove the one in the attic if it didn't work out, but don't want to have to go through the trouble if there's another option.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 8, 2011)

google          "clothes dryer vent booster"
one of these sites are saying about 25 ft would be the limit, maybe one of these boosters would help.


----------

